# Giant Bowery



## tamu (Apr 16, 2006)

well.. i got it today and rode around for 3 hours..

it was a workout! never ridden road before and the constant revolutions made me oh so tired.

i didnt experience any "bone jarring" or "teeth shattering" bumps.. i though the ride was rather pleasant.. other than my fanny getting sore.. 

the bike may weigh a bit more than other road bikes but the handle bars account for at least 3 lbs of that.. they are HEAVY

but its set up with dual breaks because my friend at the shop said if i wanted to take the rear off, i would have to re wrap it and i might not be able to reuse the bar tape.. 

but i thought it was a rather comfortable ride.. my knees are.. not sore.. but feel like they had a work out? if that makes sense.. calfs are pretty worne too.. couldnt change footing and put the middle of my foot on the pedal.. oh well.. it was a lot of fun


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*I'm thinking it is actually the fork that is so heavy.*

They made a steel fork to look like a carbon fork which is a really stupid thing to do performance wise however it likely will help sales.

I'd like to see you get a few hundred miles in on the thing and post another review. I'm thinking it is a pretty good bike for $500 but your thoughts as a owner operator will be interesting.

Thanks.


----------



## tamu (Apr 16, 2006)

well, i was on the bike for a total of 4 hours yesterday, (3 on a continuous ride)

and i was on it for about 4 or so hours today.. (with another 3 hour continuous ride)


the fork is just actually painted black, i dont think they tried to make it carbon looking.. but i dont know..


i actually did some "off roading" today.. east end park is near this girls house.. so i went on a bike ride with her and we ended up there.. its fine crushed granite, maybe .5 cm in diameter

I rode a few miles on that, and apart from the fear messing up my rims, or getting a flat, it was actually kinda fun.. 

I think the bike is quite comfortable.. actually, even the seat i would have to say is more comfortable than most mtb seats i sit on.. ( i do have an issue with seats tho, i am about 6'3" and 175lbs.. so im sitting on nothing but bone)

the rear tire is at about 100psi, duno about the front.. but honestly.. i really like riding the bike.. i managed to trackstand today.. pretty comfortable brake levers.. wheels are still within a mm of true after all this riding, i would assume as good as when they started.. (i went back to the shop and took off the chain guard; you have to remove the bb because there is a bracket bolted on by the bb cup)

it feels like a very solid bike, no creaks, the tubes feel quite small, and the stickers look like they could peel off real easy.. they are thick. i would say i have done at least 50 miles on it, i plan on ordering a computer soon

i think im just going to leave both brakes on because the levers are nice to hold onto and i would have to unwrap/rewrap... not a big deal but im happy with the way it is


if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## tamu (Apr 16, 2006)

also, i just realised what you said.. the bars themselves weigh about 3lbs

they ship the bikes almost completely intacted except for the bars bolted into the stem, the front tire off, and the pedals screwed in.. 

the bars themselves felt quite heavy! im sure the fork is alot of weight too.. the frame itself feels quite light, but then again, real sturdy.. i havent felt any flex or anything.. 

the crank isnt that bad looking.. and i havent had any problems with is hitting the ground.. 

it has like alex x2000 rims ( i think) and the hubs were real nice.. 

all in all, the only thing i would change is the crank arms(for astetics) and maybe the handle bars for weight.. its quite a nice ride


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

You shouldn't have any issues with the rims after a little gravel. Make sure spoke tension is where it needs to be. Take it back to the shop you bought it from and they should do it for free. It likely won't be big time consuming thing, and should be standard practice for a bike out of the box.


----------

